# vintage club ID / Info



## svtfmook (Jul 24, 2012)

we're getting ready for a garage sale and i remembered that i have a bag of old clubs in my shed. i'm looking for info on these clubs, not having any luck, wondering if anyone here could help.

i have a 2,7,8,5 irons, Spalding Kro Flite Robert Jones Jr, dark wood shaft

6,4,5 iron, pendersen, "hickory shaft" on shaft

Bristol Dandy Putter, curved sole, "470 4"

3 iron, Wilson, Sam Snead / reminder grip

7 iron, SportCrest, "Custom Made", "the Hawk" (on grip)

1 wood with only an engraving i can't really make out









1 Driver, Allied Golf, Reg No. 4300, has something engraved on the top i can't make out, something Gilchrist?









4 Wood, only markings is, hand made TY-25 on bottom of head, and then an engraving on the top i can't make out









Spalding Putter, Golf Pride Fine Line on the top of the handle

here's a pic of the sets









i don't really know much about golf, let alone old golf clubs. any help would be appreciated, just want to make sure i don't get ripped off before i unload them at our garage sale.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Are there any names on the sole plates to suggest more than what you see on top of the woods? My only guess would be that they were custom made with the maker's name on top. It wouldn't necessarily make them more valuable. Antique golf clubs, almost regardless of their age, seem to be valuable only when they are in much better condition.

Are the shafts wood or metal painted to look like wood? Are they metal with a wood colored tape adhering to them? That would be an indication of something made primarily in the 1940's, thus old, but not so old to really be considered antiques compared to the really high end antique golf club market.

It might be fun to sand them down, relacquer the wood heads and mount them on something to make some wall art. One way or the other, they are pretty cool.


----------

